# Fancy dress



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I take it your showing western right?

Lordie, lessee.. On a white/gray pony, i think that Red or True Blue would look dazzling. Along with light tan tack, or black tack.

When I showed western, I had a vest with a nice "slinky" on underneith.. and I wore tan english riding pants (i know what your thinking.. english?!) but i put tan chaps on over them so it all looked legit 

But then again, ive also gone for a more simple western collared shirt with a bolo and nice brand new jeans... i'd recommend this for male riders 

Here I am riding an awesome horse, Sonny (LONG story), in the really fancy gear ;D


----------



## Harvey And Dan (Dec 22, 2006)

hi .. no i think im going to be a unicorn and a princess .. i live in the uk by the way .. iv got the pony sorted but i dont no wot im going to wear!! thanks enyway! xx


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

OH.. so its a costume contest sort of show?

If its a white pony, have you considered getting animal-safe paint and painting black spots on her to turn her into a dalmatian? And you can dress up like a Dalmatian too, or Cruella Deville or whatever her name was =) You can use a big red belt as a collar, and put it loosely on her neck.

Since she is white/grey, it sounds like she could fit the role as a unicorn, but personally, i find that too predictable  I like to shock people, lol!

Sorry for misunderstanding your post, i thought you meant formal show wear, not costumes ^^


----------



## Harvey And Dan (Dec 22, 2006)

yer but i think most people are going to go for the 'santa and reindeer look' but i dunno ill go like that but im getting hair spray and dying his hair thet washes out so his mane will be pink and purple


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

hmm...my friends are going as a pirate from pirates of the carribean and their horse is the boat. Another is going as someone from Hells Angels, and their horse is the motor bike...lol


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

How about beach bums. get some floaties for the horses legs a big one 4 u a towel 2 sit on some sunnies for you and your horse and a flower necklace 4 ur horse. and 4 u, u wear like bathers or rash vest and board shorts. And you pony has to be very quiet to do this. I did it on my little pony and we won the fancy dress and at a much bigger show I came second.


----------

